# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Koi saya kok gak gede-gede ya ?

## Nama pengguna

Saya memelihara koi di kolam berukuran 
Lebar=1,5 m
Panjang=2 m
Kedalaman= 60 cm

Makanannya saya kasih BreederPro dua kali sehari 

Kira2 kenapa ya om? mohon bantuannya para suhu Koi's

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nama pengguna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Satpam

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## leon4rd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nama pengguna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nama pengguna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

kedalaman kolam kali om......kurang dalem ya....biasanya klo kurang dalem dipacu makanan malah pottbelly....

----------


## Koi-Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## leon4rd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nuroso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nuroso

> emang om glen pk cara gmn om?bagi2 dunk...


om glen kalo salah benerin ya.....
- pagi sblm berangkat kantor ...saya kasih makan pake saki hi growth
- jam 3 sore saya kasih BP ( habisin stock) ntar mo saya ganti SS 1 gelas aqua
- pulang kantor jam 7 an saya kasih sugiyama sinking seseragi
- hari senin puasa total.....
- 2 hari sekali saya kombinasi pake saki color

koleksi ikan saya masih yg lokal ama F1.......  ::

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

gen

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nuroso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vied_84

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TugubotO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Coba ikannya di liatin gambar ini om,,,, 
> 
> 
> pasti cepat gede nya..... :P  :P


Suenangnya duduk di atas perutnya...   ::

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vied_84

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vied_84

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOHANESKRISTANTO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

